# 95 MAXIMA ON 20S?



## GIZMO24 (Dec 12, 2005)

I have a 95 maxima and recently put 20 inch chrome rims. The car ran fine for about a month or two. The car had original 15 inch rims and when I put the new rims on I didn't do the aligment on the car.It broke the left axle of the car and the mechanic said because the 20s are too big and heavy for the car. The tires are 225-35-20 so they don't hit the car. Do you think this is true or the car was just about to get messed up anyways. the car looks really nice and I know if you put bigger rims the car will be slower but I can live with that.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

I doubt the wheels did anything to it. sounds like you need to spend a bit more on maintenance and a bit less on bling.


----------



## Redmax (Jun 23, 2005)

GIZMO24 said:


> I have a 95 maxima and recently put 20 inch chrome rims. The car ran fine for about a month or two. The car had original 15 inch rims and when I put the new rims on I didn't do the aligment on the car.It broke the left axle of the car and the mechanic said because the 20s are too big and heavy for the car. The tires are 225-35-20 so they don't hit the car. Do you think this is true or the car was just about to get messed up anyways. the car looks really nice and I know if you put bigger rims the car will be slower but I can live with that.



The problem was definately not caused by the wheels


----------

